# Kangertech 1.2 Or 1.0 Ohm Replacement Coils



## Zegee (3/7/14)

Hi is there anyone in ct that has these available want to use with aerotank.

thanks


----------



## Riaz (3/7/14)

just rebuild it man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (3/7/14)

tried that too much effort. There are ready made options so yeah

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (3/7/14)

got 1.5 ohms

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (3/7/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> got 1.5 ohms
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


You gonna get lower in?


----------



## RIEFY (3/7/14)

not anytime soon bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Derek (4/7/14)

Vapeclub have 1.2 Ohm coils in stock


----------



## Zegee (4/7/14)

Derek said:


> Vapeclub have 1.2 Ohm coils in stock


Yes d but it's going to cost me 100 shipping for 135 coils


----------



## MarkK (4/7/14)

This is why we rebuild  Its not worth it to buy coils, its just an "Accessory cost", another way to get you to hand over your hard earned $$

1m of 32g kanthal will keep a protank running for 2 or 3 months depending on your V/W High point and how fast you burn through coils.
That 1m costs R15 to R20 depending on where you get it.
Its the logical next step, then come the RTA/RBA/RDA(Kayfun,Russian,Aqua etc) because you now know how to coil. Once you taste the flavour of your own coils you will never go back to0 bought coils! cannot stress that enough  

I dont even use my protank any more

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Zegee (4/7/14)

MarkK said:


> This is why we rebuild  Its not worth it to buy coils, its just an "Accessory cost", another way to get you to hand over your hard earned $$
> 
> 1m of 32g kanthal will keep a protank running for 2 or 3 months depending on your V/W High point and how fast you burn through coils.
> That 1m costs R15 to R20 depending on where you get it.
> ...


Don't worry bud I do rebuild alot but just don't have energy to redo the dual coil and issues.
its literally for one flavour


----------



## MarkK (4/7/14)

I see what you saying @Zegee, maybe you can find some that you can collect instead of post?


----------



## vaporize.co.za (24/7/14)

Zegee have a look here..

http://vaporize.co.za/product-category/accessories/replacement-coils/


----------



## Zegee (25/7/14)

vaporize.co.za said:


> Zegee have a look here..
> 
> http://vaporize.co.za/product-category/accessories/replacement-coils/


Thanks have some on the boat already


----------



## Noddy (29/7/14)

vaporize.co.za said:


> Zegee have a look here..
> 
> http://vaporize.co.za/product-category/accessories/replacement-coils/



@vaporize.co.za How do those extreem double coil 1.5ohm coils perform? Looking for 1.5ohm kanger coils, maybe I should try these...


----------



## Silverbear (29/7/14)

Noddy said:


> @vaporize.co.za How do those extreem double coil 1.5ohm coils perform? Looking for 1.5ohm kanger coils, maybe I should try these...


Using only the 1.5 ohm coils on my aerotanks, IMO these coils are the best, VTF are the best yet.


----------



## vaporize.co.za (29/7/14)

@Noddy 
The Xtreem double coil is intended for ProTank type single coil tanks.. so it wont work in an aerotank


----------

